# 5ft tetra setup



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

I thought i'd share some pics of a tank i did for my Mum.
She loves tetra's so thats mostly whats in there








Today is the 1st time i've realy tried to get some good pics of the little, fast little ba*@ards :laugh:

comments much apreciated


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Not bad at all I've gotta say York. I'm actually a bit of a tetra fan myself, so it looks great.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

some more.:nod:


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I love em. Rummies are my favorite and I've actually got a great idea for a rummynose setup that I'm gonna put together with my 10 gallon. It'll be unique for sure and the fish will love it. Has she got them in schools or just small numbers of a bunch of different types?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

last few pics :nod:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> I love em. Rummies are my favorite and I've actually got a great idea for a rummynose setup that I'm gonna put together with my 10 gallon. It'll be unique for sure and the fish will love it. Has she got them in schools or just small numbers of a bunch of different types?
> [snapback]952057[/snapback]​


She's got 'em in schools, the rummies are cool as hell. when my sanchezi moves up a tank size i'm gonna turn his tank into a tetra school setup









its fun watching them get split up from their group and then try to find it again :laugh:


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

That's so gorgeous.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yorkie, you are such a bastard for taking such great pictures creating such wonderful tanks. i call you a bastard, only because you arein the UK and i can't get you to do my tank









seriously, i'm jealous of the photo quality of the tetras. i have a school of 5 neons that i've tried in vain to get clear pictures of! i'm in AWE at your pics!!!

and, yes, i'm a fan of the tetras... they're so amusing when they eat! its like feeding frenzy on a small scale.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i want to do a large tetra and small fish tank too, i think there would be tons of activity and

things to watch for hours


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

really nice


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice tetra tank







I don't see any cardinals?


----------



## icedizzle (Feb 3, 2005)

those are some very nice pics you have there.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> yorkie, you are such a bastard for taking such great pictures creating such wonderful tanks. i call you a bastard, only because you arein the UK and i can't get you to do my tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its only cos i've got an off camera flash i could get the pics Tink. The hardest part is getting the fast little bastards in focus :laugh: 
And you are so right about the minature feeding frenzies :nod:



MR.FREEZ said:


> i want to do a large tetra and small fish tank too, i think there would be tons of activity and
> 
> things to watch for hours
> [snapback]952162[/snapback]​


Must admit of all the setups i've spent any time in front off, this tetra setup is one of the most enjoyable to watch. Watching how the little shoals interact is entertaining.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

baloon mollys are awesome i love those things, not too fond of the sh*t comeing out of it though!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkie first of all change that stupid avatar








second that last pic makes a good wallpaper

but great pics,makes me want to start a community tank


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Dr. Green said:


> yorkie first of all change that stupid avatar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, loose the rose. GAY NORTH!!









Great pics tho


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

very nice, how about a full tank shot?


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhasrule said:


> baloon mollys are awesome i love those things, not too fond of the sh*t comeing out of it though!
> [snapback]953064[/snapback]​


The balloon molly's have started breeding.








Got a breeding trap for the babies but it was a sh*t design and most of the little uns died because they got stuck between the trap frame and net. Still got a few babies left though










Burf said:


> Dr. Green said:
> 
> 
> > yorkie first of all change that stupid avatar :laugh:
> ...


Its the white rose of YORKSHIRE you bastards











JAC said:


> very nice, how about a full tank shot?
> [snapback]953228[/snapback]​


I'll sort one out. I think i've only got a couple of old pics though


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> Its the white rose of YORKSHIRE you bastards rasp.gif


I know, so loose it!!
You want a proper symbol, like the oxfordshire coat of arms:


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Ok, i found a better one :nod:

"An Alternative Yorkshire Flag

This new flag for the English region of Yorkshire was designed by Michael Faul, Director of the Flag Institute. It shows the cross of St. George, the historic symbol of England, with the vertical band off-centre to the left, in the format adopted by most Scandinavian countries. This reflects the fact that Yorkshire is part of England, but also that it has close ties with Scandinavia, having been settled and ruled by Norwegians and Danes in the eighth and ninth centuries. The white rose is shown on a blazing sun, called "rose-en-soleil" in heraldry, which is the Royal badge of the Royal house of York, the last member of which to rule England was Richard III (1483-1485). The new flag has been adopted by the Campaign for Yorkshire which is campaigning for a Yorkshire parliament. "


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Ok, i found a better one :nod:
> 
> "An Alternative Yorkshire Flag
> 
> ...










it looks like a christmas present


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

Hey yorkie - I just started setting up my 30 gallon for a tetra tank (sand in, cycling now) do you have a full photo of your mums tank? what plants to you have in there? The tank looks beautiful, and is alot like what I want to do with mine...... (hint, hint, looking for pointers)!?!?!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

piranhaqueen said:


> Hey yorkie - I just started setting up my 30 gallon for a tetra tank (sand in, cycling now) do you have a full photo of your mums tank? what plants to you have in there? The tank looks beautiful, and is alot like what I want to do with mine...... (hint, hint, looking for pointers)!?!?!
> [snapback]953544[/snapback]​


Here's a couple of pics taken back in October before i got into taking fishy pics, and are taken with my old point and shoot. so please excuse the quality.
I dont know many of the plant names, i just bought a load of different ones and replaced the ones that died off with the ones that seemed to flurish.








I'd def reccommend using powerglo aquarium fluorecent lights. Most of the plants seem to love this lighting, both in my mums setup and my rhoms








Just pm me if there's anything i can help you with


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

These pictures are Full of Poofters!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

you rock at taking pics yorky... and i love the way u aquascape


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

looks great! you have quite a few different fish in there, and the decor is awesome! Very well done!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

A true work of art if you ask me.


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> These pictures are Full of Poofters!
> [snapback]954387[/snapback]​


How dare you say that. Wonky Gob would love it in there :laugh:

thanks for the comments guys. I just work on the principle that the more pics you take, the better the chances of getting at least one decent photo :laugh:


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

yorkshire said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > These pictures are Full of Poofters!
> ...











Yea that fish would. Especially in the last shot, with all the fish swimming.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I still think you should put like a big ass gulper and watch the little fish run! hahahaha
that would b funny!
Very nice too...


----------



## sharpteeth (Feb 14, 2004)

ha ha ha ur such a whore!!! loved the 3rd shot great mid-poo action pic going on there!!









Not bad at all yorkie bar kid! few slightly out of focus, loved the neon shot tho!
Keep going we'll make a photographer out of u yet!!















shame u not winning POTM!


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

sharpteeth said:


> ha ha ha ur such a whore!!! loved the 3rd shot great mid-poo action pic going on there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they aren't out of focus, you just need your eyes testing :rasp: 
And i dont mind losing POTM, just as long as i aint beat by you (which will never happen :rasp: )


----------

